# Microchip regret!!



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

I am seriously regretting getting Juliet microchipped. I know that if she ever gets lost, it will mean that she stands a better chance of getting returned to me but...

every time I pet her I feel the stupid thing. It feels like a bugle bead under her skin. The stupid thing is about three fingers' width below her neck and it is free-floating. It moves when I pet her and it seems to like to position itself right where I stroke her. She is so glossy black that I can actually see the sucker under her skin. It is driving me crazy!!

Does anybody else have this problem? The vet tech assured me (actually argued with me) that I would NOT be able to feel it. I feel it big time. I guess I'm just going to have to get over it but I seriously wish I had never had it done.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How old is she? I used to be able to feel Brody's like that. It was like a seed right under his skin, very weird. But as he has grown, it has encapsulated into the tissue and I can no longer feel it unless I am searching for it.


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

She's 5 and a half months old. This thing is huge. It feels like a piece of long grain rice. I can put a finger on each end and rock it back and forth it's that long. If the growth charts are accurate she should only gain another 3/4 of a pound. Would that really make that much of a difference??


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

OH MY thank you for telling me this. I was planning on getting all my pets done apparently they are working on a GPS chip so that you can locate your pet anywhere it might be. I've been waiting for it . Now I'm not sure if I even want to do that now if you can feel it under the skin oooowwww it must feel so strange something moving under the skin like that


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I cannot feel any of my girl's chips. 

If she is not yet 6 months, she has a bit more growing to do so perhaps that will help.

My littlest is 3.5 lbs. and has just had hers for 6 months but I cannot feel it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I do think it will encapsulate over time. By the time she's a year old I bet you won't be able to feel it unless you are trying. I wouldn't worry over it.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Weird, my little 7 mo girl is quite thin ATM (she's having a growth spurt) and I can't feel hers unless I really try and find it. It definitely doesn't show and she has a super fine coat. Maybe Juliet has a bit of scar tissue?


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Cali has only had hers 2 weeks, and I can't feel it. I'm not digging around to find it, but I stroke her upper back/shoulder blades all the time and don't feel it. I'm sorry.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

hmmmmm pippi had one and we cant feel it! mum has had it done in all dogs and we have never felt it! ive i was you i would go back to the vets! it sounds like a botch job to me with maybe the wrong needle or wrong size chip!  good luck x


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I can not feel BG or Gibbs either. Maybe like Brodysmom said over time it will go away.


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

I hope it goes away. It is definitely not scar tissue. It is uniform in shape, thin, and long. I think it is the end edges that skeeve me when I pet her. A lump wouldn't grab my attention so much but when I pet her and one end shifts up because I am pressing on the other end, it is just about more than I can take.

I made a point to complain loudly about it in front of my vet. Her response was much like the ones here. She said her Chi has one and she can't feel it. Oh well, off to the doctor. Maybe he can refill my valium rx so I won't care!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I've never been able to feel Bijoux's and she is actual under weight too.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I can't feel it on either of my dogs.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I can't feel any of my dogs' chips; though I have been able to feel them on some hairless cresteds. As long as the dog doesn't show signs of being irritated by it, I wouldn't worry. They're worth the increased chance of being able to be reunited with them if lost.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Bless you, it is obvious this is very concerning to you.. Just a suggestion to take or leave,~ perhaps have a second vet check it out to see if everything is really "normal" with the placement of her chip. If the second opinion says there are no issues with the chip, then refill the valium..:happy4:


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

So weird! Both my girls are chipped and I have never been able to feel it petting them or anything. I just tried to find on each, and if I really try I think I was able to find it, but I had to really try to feel around. I would not like it either if I could feel it as easily as yours! I couldn't really feel them when they got them done at 7 months either. I didn't REALLY try, but I know petting them and stuff I couldn't feel anything.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Venus was chipped right before we took her home. She was a super thin stray of around 3 lbs. so you could feel it under her skin. She gained about 1 lb with us and has remained that way for the past 2 years. We could feel the chip for up to one year, but it's completely gone now unless I'm specifically trying my best to feel for the chip. It did feel like it was sliding around a tiny area for a while, but I don't think it really was sliding around because it's still in the same place as it was when she got it. It would just feel like that when we pet her. 

My yorkie is just a little heavier than Venus and we can't feel her microchip at all. She just got it around January. We could feel it for about a month, and then it was gone. It's still there, but we can't feel it anymore. The microchips do have a coating on them to allow the dog's tissue to grow into/around the coating so the chip doesn't move.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

gravymommy said:


> I am seriously regretting getting Juliet microchipped. I know that if she ever gets lost, it will mean that she stands a better chance of getting returned to me but...
> 
> every time I pet her I feel the stupid thing. It feels like a bugle bead under her skin. The stupid thing is about three fingers' width below her neck and it is free-floating. It moves when I pet her and it seems to like to position itself right where I stroke her. She is so glossy black that I can actually see the sucker under her skin. It is driving me crazy!!
> 
> Does anybody else have this problem? The vet tech assured me (actually argued with me) that I would NOT be able to feel it. I feel it big time. I guess I'm just going to have to get over it but I seriously wish I had never had it done.


Please don't let anyone make you feel like your concerns are unfounded.

I don't microchip my dogs .. but one of them was chipped in the USA by a previous owner before I had the dog, and that chip seems to have migrated, it is NOT where it's supposed to be between the shoulder blades.. 
If you are very concerned go and speak to your vet.

I wish I could have the ridiculous chip in my dog removed (it's totally unwarranted my dogs never leave my sight) And I'm concered with the apparent (but disputed) Cancer risks 

Anyhow just wanted to commiserate with you!


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm with you Kitty. I don't like the risks involved either. I've read some horror stories on chipping.


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

Ugh, something else I guess I did not research properly. I had assumed that it was the way to go safety wise in case she ever got lost. This thing is no where near her shoulder blades. It is mid-back, along the spine and moves from one side of the spine to the other. I guess I am just hoping at this point that since it doesn't seem to bother her that it won't hurt her. Nuts!!


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

My honey has not been chipped, but my PRT x has and his is in the top of his leg, you can really feel it, i find it a bit squeamish to touch. His was done at ~6mths and he's now 5.5 yrs.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I can feel it in both of my chis! It doesn't seem tender to either of them tho so it doesn't bother me. My Audrey is almost 2 years old and Sophia is a year and a couple months.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Sure did not see anyone try make you feel like you should not be concerned. My apologies if I did in some way.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Rico has 2 chips--yes 2. there is the one that is more used by municipal animal control and "dog pounds" and another mostly used by vets. I had him scanned when I got a dog license one year to make sure they could detect it. I haven't tried looking ofr it BUT the other day at he vet I was petting him and I felt one of them . He is 4 years of age and weighs about 4 1/2 pounds. There was no swelling or adhesion or anything. Really he has had no trouble and I had not noticed it before . Truly he does seems fine with it.


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks all for the replies. I am learning to live with it. The good thing is that it doesn't faze Juliet at all.

Karen, no apology needed. You are always spot on with your help and advice. It is always appreciated!!


----------



## roguethunder (Aug 5, 2011)

I had Tinkerbelle chipped at the same time I had her spayed. at 6 months. The way you described is EXACTLY what I felt when I brought her home from her surgery. It felt exactly like a grain of rice and about the same size and it moved around. However she is now 14 months old and I can not feel it at all. I think maybe it will not be as obvious when Juliet is a little older. 
Now on the pro's side of the chip, I had a Rhodesien Ridgeback that for the first time, ever ,when a fence fell down with a bad wind when I was at work, walkedout of my back yard. A wonderful soul, who works for hospice, found her and took her to a vet. They scanned her, and I got a call at work that the vet had my big girl. From that time on I swore I would always have my furbaby's chipped. It would have killed me if I had lost her that way.

So hang in there sweetie, it may come in handy when you least expect it. Kali had never been out of the back yard, without me. I will bet it will be much less noticable in time.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Just wanted to chime in too, and say that I can't feel Odie's at all. However, a friend had his cat chipped and you could totally feel it.


----------

